

Ask HN: Would you ever buy a guide on how to be a "business guy" cofounder? - trevmckendrick

1 question&#x2F;click survey here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wedgies.com&#x2F;question&#x2F;524c98909baa9d020000003c&#x2F;
======
JayNeely
Just some constructive criticism:

\- You created a text post submission that only includes a link. Why not just
create a link post?

\- Your poll asks a question contingent upon conditions ("Would you ever") but
then the only choices are non-conditional interest or disinterest. I don't
think you'll be getting useful insight from this.

------
Jugurtha
I don't know, man. The question of "Would you pay/buy X" seldom has any value.

Most people would say "Yes" because anything "interests" them and there's no
money on the table. Put a price on that, and you'll see people have cold feet.

In my opinion, it'd be more pertinent to have some page where there's actually
a button to "Buy" the thing to actually see how many people made the mental
decision to actually pay real money for it. Not just "hypothetically".

